
Microsoft makes its 60,000 patents open source to help Linux - fagnerbrack
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/10/17959978/microsoft-makes-its-60000-patents-open-source-to-help-linux
======
pritambarhate
The way this is going we may soon see a Microsoft Linux! ;-)

